
Reverse engineering Apple Photos - ML labels, quality scores and more - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2020/May/21/dogsheep-photos/
======
simonw
I've been reverse-engineering Apple Photos and it turns out there is a WEALTH
of exciting metadata about my photos stored in SQLite databases on my hard
drive.

Not just machine-learning labeling of what's in the photos, but also
calculated quality scores across a bunch of different criteria.

~~~
mceachen
Simon! This is great spelunking.

If you're frustrated by Photos corrupting its own library when it gets >
couple hundred thousand assets, or you want to not be tied to Mac hardware,
you might want to try PhotoStructure. (It has robust image deduping and tag
inference, an open db schema, and CLI tooling).

